# Wacker question



## pfmedic (Apr 1, 2006)

Who carries these scissors? Im curious why I see them everywhere but cant locate them to buy a pair.

http://www.conterra-inc.com/popup_image.php?image[0]=images/products/esu.jpg&


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't wear them on my belt with my uniform like some people, but I do keep a pair in my turnout pants. We also have them in the top tray of every trauma box and there's usually a couple pairs on the bench seat in the ambulances.

Most uniform shops around here carry them. I've even seen them in hardware stores from time to time. As far as online, you can get them from most any EMS or fire supply place (Galls, Moore, FireStore, etc.)


----------



## pfmedic (Apr 5, 2006)

I appreciate the response. Please allow me to clarify that I own quite a faw trauma shears. I was interested in learning more about this particular model, recognizable by the extra wide, red handle.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 5, 2006)

I tried searching... and searching... and searching.. and can't find any.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ahhh, sorry for misunderstanding. I've never seen that particular type, and I didn't even notice they were different until you pointed that out.


----------



## pfmedic (Apr 8, 2006)

*I know you are but what am I*

I dont pretend not to be a whacker. I like to have the stuff nobody else has and Im a firm believer in the motto: "You get what you pay for." However, I feel that if Im gonna have the good stuff, I had better be worth my salt. 

Anyway, anyone who reads this, if you know who makes these, please enlighten me. The picture is a scan from a conterra catalogue. However, they claim that the shears they sell are the same and they most certainly are not... although I think their shears are some of the best in the business.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 8, 2006)

What about:

http://darbydrug.com/scripts/ProdPage.aspx?grp=DM99257006
http://www.forewardhealth.com/shop/index.php?shop=1&cart=2265&cat=3&
http://www.emsdiasum.com/microscopy/products/tweezers/forceps.aspx?mm=15

Those are all a similar style


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 8, 2006)

I get mine at the Walmart Pharmacy for 2.99


----------



## pfmedic (Apr 9, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> I get mine at the Walmart Pharmacy for 2.99




LOL would they cut off my carhartt jacket?


----------



## Jon (Apr 14, 2006)

pfmedic said:
			
		

> LOL would they cut off my carhartt jacket?


These will - http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2396


----------

